# Favorite opening lyrics to a song



## eversleep (Oct 13, 2011)

What the title says. Just post your favs.
___________________________________


"I hope you wrestle with your conscience for life..."

"Monday morning, you sure look fine!"

"Reborn and shivering,... spat out on new terrain..."

"An old man turned 98, he won the lottery, then died the next day."

"You said you fell while holding diamonds in your hand..."

"2 A.M., and she calls me, 'cuz I'm still awake..."

"Three little birds sat on my window, and they told me I don't need to worry."

"You always make me smile when I'm feeling down..."

"Y'all act like you've never seen a white person before!"

"I was just waiting for your phone call..."

"It's late and I'm feeling so tired, having trouble sleeping..."

"Ain't nobody ever prove their love when things are all good, and two people are smiling."

"I remember when I lost my mind..."

"What did you do, what did you say? Did you walk or did you run away?"

"It's tasty, it's like a cupcake, it's cotton candy, it melts in your mouth!"

"Like a ghost, don't need a key, your best friend I've come to be."

"Two weeks away, feels like the whole world should've changed, but I'm home now, and things still look the same..."

"I wanna go to bed with arms around me, and wake up on my own."

"I never cared too much for love, it was all a bunch of mush that I just did not want."

"Sitting here with you reminds me of those days, me and Candice waking up to a heat wave."

"In my mother's house, there's a photograph of a day gone past, it always makes me laugh."

"You say that I'm messing with your head, all because I was making out with your friend."

"Chill out, what you yelling for? Lay back, it's all been done before!"

"I'm standing on the bridge, I'm waiting in the dark, I thought that you'd be here by now..."

"You're not alone, together we stand."

"Who do you think I am?"

"Where's the sand? I'm set."

"A smokey room, a small cafÃ©, they come to hear you play..."

"I can be tough, I can be strong, but with you, it's not like that at all."

"I think I did it again..."

"This is the hardest part when you feel like fading..."

"This is an old and funny poem I accidentally overheard..."

"They think they know me..."

"There's a little creepy girl with a little creepy face..."

"Look at me, it really was not easy, but I can breathe..."

"Only yesterday, you said this to me: 'Everything's okay, we've got time on our side, don't get carried away.'"

"For a second, I'll be the fashion police, and I'll be looking at your garms, you've been on too many catalogue sprees."

"We were doing 80 on the freeway, in the 600 bumpin' Isley."

"Basically, I'm complicated."

"You should never leave me home alone..."

"So full of rage, the human race..."

"I blame you for the moonlit nights, and the dream that died, with the Eagle's flight."

"If it don't fit, then don't wear it."

"When you're feeling sad and low, we will take you where you want to go."

"I'm gonna rock this place like outer space."

"Somebody once told me the world was gonna rule me."

"I thought love was only true in fairytales."

"Mama, I'm a millionaire, but I feel like a bum."

"It's a stick-up, everybody get low!"

"Don't need no paper, don't need no pencils, don't need no love letters, 'cuz I just wanna get along with you."

"I've had a little bit too much..."

"I want your ugly, I want your disease, I want your everything as long as it's free."

"You make one mistake, that's all it takes..."

"Look how we're so consumed..."

"What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas, but what if it don't?"

"I am unwritten, can't read my mind, I'm undefined."

"Threw some chords together, the combination D-E-F!"

"No need to translate, 'cuz my heart gets in the way, even though my lips don't say."

"I've got a pocketful of sunshine."

"Look at what we have here, why you wanna kick that same style as last year?"

"Ring the alarm."

"Friday night, and the lights are low..."

"Half past 12, and I'm watching the late show..."

"I'm hoping that you're happy now..."

"Notice me, take my hand..."

"I don't feel sorry for you."

"Who you think you are, leaving me stranded?"

"This was never the way I planned, not my intention."

"I know a place where the grass is always greener."

"I still hear your voice when you sleep next to me..."

"I see you comb your hair, and give me that grin..."

"Boy meets girl, you were my dream, my world."

"When I wake up in the morning and I see the sunrise, it doesn't hurt my eyes."

"Tell me what you want from me."

"You know it ain't easy, gotta wait until the right time..."

"When the evening falls..."

"Ladies, leave your men at home. The club is full of ballers, and their pack is full of gum."

"Question: Tell me how you feel about this..."

"Here's the thing, we started out friends..."

"She makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, just one touch."

"Honey, why you calling me so late? It's kinda hard to talk right now..."

"Never made it as a wise man, couldn't make it as a poor man stealing."

"Hey smiling strange, you're looking happily deranged..."

"Seven whole days, and not a word from you."

"Well, here we are again..."

"Don't know if I can do this on my own..."

"You change your mind like a girl changes clothes."

"It took too long for you to call back, and normally I would just forget that, except for the fact it was my birthday."

"Life is good, I can't complain, I mean, I could, but no one's listening."

"She's got both hands in her pocket, but she won't look at you."

"Hello, get out the abacus and count this, a funny story with a dark twist..."

"I have got to go, let me ride upon your handlebars."

"You liked me 'til you heard my shit on the radio, well I hate to say, but pop ain't goin' solo."

"You are my fire."

"They got a lot of girls who know they got it goin' on."

"Here's a little bit of old school for you, it goes a little something like this..."

"Welcome to the party, it's a one-of-a-kind, like a hot chili pepper, it'll blow your mind!"

"Maybe I laugh, maybe I cry, maybe I scream, maybe I sigh..."

"I love it when you try and get intimate, even though you know I really ain't into it."

"Lately, I wish I could read the thoughts in your mind..."

"Listen, today makes it a year, don't you think it's time that we made it clear?"

"Well, I have to say, you turn me off..."

"Give me one reason to stay here, and I'll turn right back around."

"If you knew that you would die today, saw the face of God and love, would you change?"

"You've got a fast car, I've got a ticket to anywhere."

"You were lost and got lucky, came upon a shore, found you were conquering America..."

"Where were you when I said I loved you?"

"She gave me her phone number, said 'Call me after the bus stops.'..."

"No more trips to Grafton Street..."

"You ask me where I'd go tonight, I'll go back to today, last year."

"I have returned to northern skies."

"My tea's gone cold, I'm wondering why I got out of bed at all."

"I never really had a place that I call home."

"I'm gonna make a mistake, I'm gonna do it on purpose."

"For all the things you said I'd never do, for all the things you said that weren't true..."

"They tried to make me go to rehab, I said no, no, no."

"No more gas in the ring, can't even get it started."

"You look so dumb right now, standing outside my house."

"6 o'clock, get up, get out of bed, feels like a truck ran over my head, another day of stress and sorrow."

"Morning came before I knew just what I had gotten into."

"You were my best friend, we've been through much together..."

"Some things I just won't forget, like our first time, on the night we met. I wish I could go back there tonight."

"Well, we talked all night about the rest of our lives, where we're gonna be when we turn 25."

"When you wake up in the evening, and the day is shot, find yourself complaining about the things you ain't got..."

"Are you gonna turn me on, or are you gonna turn on me?"

"I got you, and that's all I want."

"Say what you will, but you know it's true..."

"I believe in you, this is real for me, what I feel for you, it comes so naturally."

"I believe the morning sun is always gonna shine again."

"I'm in the dark, I'd like to read his mind."

"You and I, we believe what we've been told. We had faith in the world, before it got sold."

"It's been 3 days since you screamed and hung up on me, and all I wanted was to hold you tight."

"Go away, give me a chance to miss you. Say goodbye, it'll make me want to kiss you."

"Go to Fred Siegal's, you'll find them there, laughing loud, while all the little people stare."

"You took my hand, you showed me how, you promised me you'd be around..."

"Love is a 2-way street, didn't know what pain could bring."

"Listen as your day unfolds, challenge what your future holds..."

"I'm afraid of the dark, especially when I'm in the park..."

"I guess I just lost my husband, I don't know where he went."

"Coercing... or leaving?"

"Sunny came home to her favorite room, Sunny sat down in the kitchen..."

"Go jump in a lake, go climb up a hill, get out of this house."

"Like China gets broken..."

"I'm outta time, I only got 4 minutes."

"Hey, Mr. DJ, put a record on."

"Life is a mystery..."

"Every time I look in the mirror... the past is gone."

"Raindrops softly fall on my window pane..."

"Every day is the same, I see you, and my heart slips away."

"I've been awake for a while now, you've got me feeling like a child now."

"The little things you do to me are taking me over."

"When you first left me, I was wanting more, but you were fucking that girl next door, what'd you do that for?"

"Riding through the city on my bike all day, 'cuz the cops took away my license."

"Oh deary me, my little brother's in his bedroom, smoking weed."

"I wish I had one good reason why I should stay, how'd I get myself into this place?"

"I wanna be rich, and I want lots of money, I don't care about clever, I don't care about funny."

"I don't know much, but I know this for certain, and that is the sun, poking it's head around the curtain."

"Hey, baby girl, I've been watching you all day, you know, that thing you've got behind you is amazing."

"I don't want another pretty face, I don't want just anyone to hold."

"How was I supposed to know that something wasn't right?"

"I'm sitting here alone, up in my room..."

"Hush, just stop. There's nothing you can do or say."

"You want it all, or nothing."

"Half past 7, a Saturday evening, and the place is about to be closed."

"My name is Luka, I live on the second floor..."

"Driving away from the wreck of the day..."

"I heard a song today, reminded me of Spain, you were the innocense in springtime."

"The shallow need to feel wanted, worshipped and adored, and never be ignored."

"I look into the window of my mind, reflections of the fears I know I've left behind."

"Got taken in, we feasted on olives from the fridge."

"Woke up this morning, I didn't recognize me."

"No matter what you think of me, life will always reign supreme."

"You're the one that I can't ignore, you touch my heart, and I feel your soul."

"Everybody wants to know that everything is gonna be all right..."

"The moment I wake up, before I put on my make-up, I say a little prayer for you..."

"Another night's begun. The stars tonight can't be outdone."

"Nobody wants to be alone, what a sad world it would be."

"Why doesn't anybody ever fall in love with someone like me?..."

"It's dark in here, so follow me, I'm so scared, your hands are cold..."

"I'm very alive, every moment I am something new."

"They say I'm damned to hell, well, I'll be damned."

"Everywhere I go, somebody I know, hook up a nigga with me."

"Ran into an old friend yesterday, caught me by surprise when he called my name..."

"Pop outta bed, turn my swag on."

"Give me an inch, I'll take a mile."

"Sometimes, I wish that I could be the person that I am."

"Your love for me is like a waterfall, flowing inside me, like never before."

"My mama said 'Don't you play around town!', but I just can't control myself..."

"My grades are down from A's to D's, I'm left behind in history."

"Hey, Mr. DJ, in case you forgot, I came to get down, so, you better make it hot!"

"Take me now, here as I am."

"Don't say you're in love, if that's not how you feel."

"You can knock it, that isn't hard to do."

"The 10 o'clock news comes on, they say another one is gone, another angel gone too soon."

"I couldn't breathe, I gasped for air."

"He wanders off, he's just lost without me."

"Her name is Mallorie, the one who broke your heart."

"My love for you, it flowers, so overwhelmingly."

"Can you hear the music playing?"

"While he was schemin', I was beamin' in the beamer, just beamin'."

"I'll take you for a ride, I'll show you what you like."

"You push away my hand, you turn and tell me that someday, I will understand, and I will thank you."

"Feelings deep inside of me, I know it's there, and it wants to be free, but I'm not sure..."

"I feel it deep inside of me, our bodies one telepathy."

"They say when it rains, that it surely pours."

"Yes, I usually feel fine."

"Listen now, to what I'm trying to say. All the things that I feel, I need to clear my head."

"You've been around all night, and that's a little long."

"Sitting on a crowded train, I feel good."

"The kisses of the sun were sweet, I didn't blink, I let it in my eyes."

"One more time, we're gonna celebrate."

"It's a cruel world."

"I close my eyes, close the door, I won't worry anymore."

"It's a hot one."

"He was a boy, she was a girl, can I make it anymore obvious?"

"I wanna rock this place, like outer space, give you something that you've never had."

"Keep the pony as a pet..."

"I'm a blonde bimbo girl, in a fantasy world."

"Little princess in a terrible mess..."

"I wish that you were my lollipop, sweet sugar treats, never get enough."

"Like a movie scene, in the sweetest dream, I can picture us together."

"I'm in love, you're in love, and I thought we agreed on at least that much."

"I was free when we met, you were eating a burrito with a girl, some brunette, at El Torosco's."

"It was nearly 9 o'clock when I thought about you, are you with someone else?"

"What difference does it make?"

"Don't wanna waste too much of your time, you gotta go to work, it's getting late now..."

"I've been looking for a driver who was qualified..."

"Tell me what you want from me, tell me you want my love and affection..."

"You know what's on my mind, most of the time, when you're with me."

"I can't wait around for you to decide if you want my love."

"Hold me, in a deep, deep sleep..."

"Just a small town girl, living in a lonely world, she took the midnight train going anywhere..."

"Uptown girl, she was living in her white bread world..."

"Eat up your shame, you did not choose to leave this way."

"I was a daydream, quiet and unseen."

"I once was lost, and I'm still lost, but, now, I feel so much better."

"You can travel the world, but you can't run away from the person you are in your heart."

"There is something wrong, and there is something right..."

"Do you know who I am? I'm alive, you understand?"

"Would you please clap your hands?"

"Whatever you want, I got it."

"When your life is going too fast, off the train tracks..."

"He was always such a quiet boy, a nice boy, with good intentions..."

"The table's set for dinner, only just for one, staring at your empty chair..."

"Is tonight the night that you take control of me?"

"I see the light explode when we're together."

"I close my eyes, and dry my tears, it's time to say goodbye."

"It started on a Tuesday afternoon, Josie was one of those easy girls, with wide eyes..."

"Have you seen a mother kiss a son goodbye?"

"There's a part of me that wants to do everything you say, then there's a part of me that wants to turn around and slap your face."

"Everything has a beginning, everything comes to an end."

"The smell of your skin lingers on me now..."

"I heard that you were talking shit, and you didn't think that I would hear it."

"Does he love me? I wanna know! How can I tell if he loves me so?"

"This is how it works..."

"They made a statue of us, and put it on a mountain top."

"The grave-diggers getting stuck in the machine..."

"Mary-Ann kept her love in porcupine gloves."

"A part of me wants to leave you alone, a part of me wants for you to come home."

"It's not in the way that you hold me."

"Paint my face in your magazine, make it look whiter than it seems, paint me over with your dreams, shove away my ethnicity."

"It's getting so lonely inside this bed, to know if I should lick my wounds, or say 'Woe is me' instead..."

"I know your type, tall, dark, and dead."

"I've got a cold beer in my right hand, in my left I got my wedding band..."

"Hey baby, let's jump in your truck, we'll ride and watch for lightening bugs..."

"You're in a room of mixed-up faces..."

"I will always remember, it was late afternoon..."

"She's got green eyes, and she's 5'5", long brown hair all down her back..."

"I'm leaving messages and voicemails, telling you I miss you, am I doing too much?"

"I saw you with your new girl, just yesterday, and I feel that I must confess, even though it kills me to have to say I'll admit that I was impressed."

"I might be a young girl, but I know how to have fun."

"Do you wanna ride in my Mercedes?"

"I'll be the same when it all goes up, I'll be the same when it all comes down."

"I'm in that place again, with trouble by my side, I'm old enough to know I'm taking danger for a ride."

"Do you have a first-aid kit handy? Do you know how to patch up a wound?"

"Like a cat in heat stuck in a moving car, a scary conversation, shut my eyes, and hit the breaks!"

"Waking up to find another day, the moon got lost again last night..."

"I got all your emails, you just don't get females, now do you?"

"Black dress, with her tights underneath, I got the breath of a last cigarette on my teeth."

"Wake up in the morning, feeling like P. Diddy, I grab my bags, I'm out the door, I'm gonna hit the city!"

"I'm getting a little tired of your book of promises..."

"There's a fire starting in my heart..."

"Let me lay it on the line, I got a little freakiness inside, and you know that the man's gotta deal with it."

"Don't you know that when you touch me, it's torture?"

"Left broken, empty, in despair, wanna breathe, but can't find air."

"He's climbin' in your windows, he's snatchin' your people up, trynna rape 'em..."

"This beat is hypnotic, I wanna ride it like a chauffer."

"Let's start by correcting your tone..."

"You're sexy..."

"You gave me the key, you gave me my life..."

"There you are, looking as fine as can be, in your fancy car."

"Once I had a love, and it was a gas, soon turns out, had a heart of glass."

"You can pop your collar, thinking you're gonna get it."

"Every time they turn the lights down, just wanna go that extra mile for you."

"Been Miss American Dream since I was 17..."

"Breathe you out, breathe you in..."

"Have you seen Amy tonight? Is she in the bathroom? Is she smoking up outside?"

"Turn the lights down, this shit is way too fucking bright."

"French fingertips, red lips, bitch is dangerous."

"Nothing about you is typical."

"Superstar, where you from, how's it going?"

"Right now, he's probably slow dancing with a bleach-blonde tramp, and she's probably getting frisky."

"Looking out a dirtier window..."

"Well, girl, I'm sorry, I can't afford a Ferari..."

"Stones, heavy like the seeds we sow..."

"If I wrote a note to God..."

"If I were a Malibu Barbie, and you were sun-tan Ken..."

"It's like a picnic, without pickles and ice cream..."

"Saw you again in the parlor..."

"Mr. Kokoshka, it just happened again..."

"The daylight's fading slowly, and time with you is standing still."

"The winner takes all, it's the feel of one more thrill."

"Let's dance, forget conversation."

"When it's over and done, the heartache lives on inside."

"With one light on, in one room, I know you're up, when I get home."

"I'd like to watch you sleep at night, to hear you breathe, by my side."

"I've never had a filling, and I've got blue eyes..."

"I didn't hear you leave..."

"Thinking about our younger years, it was only you and me, we were young, wild, and free."

"Yo listen up, here's the story..."

"Tonight, we dance, I wanna live my life in your hands."

"Open your eyes..."

"Poppin' bottles in the ice, like a blizzard..."

"Give me that Moet, give me that Crystal..."

"I'm sitting here in a boring room, just another lazy Sunday afternoon..."

"Once upon a time, you could be a bad guy, and you'd live to see another day."

"I won't show off, won't criticize."

"Deep in the night, I'm looking for some fun..."

"I don't give a damn about my bad reputation."

"When you walk away, you don't hear me say..."

"Let's go back, back to the beginning..."

"I don't mind you telling me, what's been on your mind lately..."

"Sun's up a little after 12, make breakfast for myself, leave the work for someone else."

"I don't know where we stand anymore..."

"The moment I laid eyes on you, felt everything around me move..."

"Busted, it's 2 damn o'clock in the morning, where you been?"

"Called you on the phone, said I'm coming through, hope you stayed at home, 'cuz I got plans for you."

"I got the heat to make your feet move to the beat and if you feel it, come on, get up out of your seat!"

"Seems like everybody's got a price, I wonder how they sleep at night..."

"Stomp, stomp, I've arrived."

"Can you feel a line moving through your spine? Looks like you came back for more..."

"A shadow of myself, just who am I?"

"When all alone in my chair, I just go about yearning..."

"You can talk all you want, but my skin is really thick."

"Everybody thinks that girl's so fine..."

"Thursday night, everything's fine, except you've got that look in your eye..."

"This is my face, covered with freckles, with the occasional spot, and some veins."

"I'm not ashamed of winning, but it wasn't that way in the beginning..."

"Been running in place for such a long time, stuck in a race in the wrong line..."

"Gather along the lines."

"Learning lines in the rain..."

"Doesn't hurt me, wanna feel how it feels."

"Been there, done that, messed around..."

"Firday night, it's boogie time..."

"I hope you never lose your sense of wonder."

"I wish that I could fly, into the sky, so very high, like a dragonfly."

"Everything was bright, standing in your light."

"Tired of being what you want me to be..."

"You've done me wrong, your time is up, you took a sip from the devil's cup."

"I haven't got much time to waste, I gotta make my way..."

"I hate the world today."

"Lipstick, pretty face..."

"I don't know how long it's been going on..."

"I wanted to be like you, I wanted everything."

"If I could write you a song to make you fall in love, I would already have you under my arms."

"It's after midnight and she's on the phone, saying to come over, 'cuz she's all alone."

"Honestly, what would become of me? Don't like reality."

"What you drinking? Rum or whiskey?"

"Saw the count of Monte Christo, threw the cape over his head..."

"Operator please, I think my brain's got a disease."

"Gonna make me scream? Wanna cause a riot?"

"I don't mind spending some time just hanging here with you."

"I thought you were my best friend, I thought we'd be together until the end."

"I don't wanna be the girl who laughs the loudest."

"There is no one else that I can say this to..."

"Born like sisters in this world, in a town where blood ties are only blood..."

"'Te amo', she said to me..."

"Feels so good being bad, ain't no way I'm turning bad."

"I don't know who you think I am!"

"Just come on and say you love me!"

"I still remember, it was day #1, we hit the ground, and then we started to run."

"I don't need you to tell me I'm pretty."

"Back in the day, I did not know, what to look for, in my new beau."

"Enjoy this trip... countrdown is progressing... uno, dos, tres, cuatro!"

"I wake up early in the morning, until the crack of dawn, and wave to my neighbors, say 'Wassup?'."

"Woke up feeling like a millionaire..."

"She's just a teen, so how could she really know what she wants?"

"Once you were a straight shot, a shiny quarter in a new slot..."

"You never thought that a bitch like me would fuck you up."

"You say yes, I say no."

"Magician at my birthday party, what does he see? 3,000 cords plugged into me."

"For all you broken-hearted lovers lost, go find another one."

"Making my way downtown, walking fast, faces pass, and I'm home bound."

"You ask me, how am I? Well I'm still standing, aren't I?"
___________________________________________________


That's all I could think of for now. Took me like 2 hours to think of all those, lol.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 13, 2011)

I think that list covers everything.

Not.

"Against my will, to the east side shores, an unknown force has drawn me."
"So sad, the girl I had lost her head and it went bad."
"Cool water, divine, now I'm thirstier with no where to go."


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

"Hello, I'm your martyr. Will you be my gangster?"

"I've been workin on a cocktail called Grounds For Divorce."

"I wear women's underwear and then I go strike a pose in my full-length mirror."

"Everything was beautiful, and nothing hurt."


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 13, 2011)

That list is astounding.........
Out of the songs I have that _contain proper lyrics,_ I have the following:

"There he is the electro gypsy, in his caravan, it's the future man"

"Et si elles trottent les secondes, si je galope Ã  moitie nu, a demi vecue lâ€™hecatombe"

"Forgive my wandering eye, I cannot explain why it's right over there"


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 13, 2011)

Despite the contents of that huge-ass list, isn't _opening_ lyrics a little too specific?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

"I saw a dead fish on the pavement and thought 'what did you expect, there's no water round here stupid, should have stayed where it was wet'"


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy shit son did you just go through, like, your entire itunes library? 

Massively TL;DR 

Anyways: 

"Take! Take all you need! And I'll compensate your greed with broken hearts!" (Small Print)
"Please allow me to introduce myself, I'm a man of wealth and taste..." (Sympathy for The Devil) 

Not an opening lines, but...

"Where bobby pins hold angel wings." (Future Foe Scenarios)
"She couldn't scream while I held her close. I swore I'd never let her go." (Jenny Was a Friend of Mine)


----------



## BRN (Oct 13, 2011)

Very little of the music I listen to has lyrics at all. "High voltage, high voltage, high voltage, high voltage, high voltage"?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2011)

ALL SIGUR ROS SONGS SUNG IN HOPELANDIC :V

Why can't we just have a favorite lyrics thread? <.< (besides the fact that that thread probably already exists).


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

SIX said:


> Very little of the music I listen to has lyrics at all. "High voltage, high voltage, high voltage, high voltage, high voltage"?


Danger, danger?


----------



## eversleep (Oct 14, 2011)

Opening lyrics are different though, they're supposed to be the first words you hear so they draw you into the rest of the song... also I forgot a few.

"For those who don't know me, I can get a bit crazy."

"What would you think if I sang out of tune?"

"I'd like to be under the sea, in an octopus's garden, in the shade."

"Got a good reason for taking the easy way out."


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 14, 2011)

"Regrets collect like old friends, here to relive your darkest moments"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2011)

"Tilling my own grave to keep me level, Jam another dragon down the hole, Digging to the rhythm and the echo of a solitary siren, One that pushes me along and leaves me so" Considering it speaks about a certain matter...it speaks to my past. 

"Now I can feel the needle break, up inside of my veins. They try to tell me Iâ€™m insane, but they made me that way. So come and take me away, from this monster that youâ€™ve made of me. I feel like dying, erasing all of these memoriesâ€¦''


----------



## Antonia (Oct 14, 2011)

random lyrics in a song...

"Watch me try and justify my verbal diarrheaic diatribe in a vain attempt to coincide with a beat to which brains get tenderized, lightly battered and deep fried on high. Once again son come get some beats, the one that loops on repeat, done." - I Like Repetitive Music by Regurgitator

"Strip, baby, strip for the soul of your mother. Strip, baby, strip for her life. Strip, baby, strip cause you know you're worth nothing. Strip, baby, strip on the knife." - FM Doll by Queen Adreena

"What defines a straight man's straight? Is it the boxer in the briefs or a 12-ounce steak? I will tell you what a woman loves the most. It's a man who can slap, but can also stroke." Verbatim by Mother Mother

"Oh, to be a machine. To be wanted, to be useful." Evil Bee by Menomena 

"My youth is slippin, my youth is slippin away. Safe in monotony, so safe, day after day. Count your blessings. My youth is slippin, my youth is slippin away. Cold wind blows off the lake, and I know for sure that it's too late. Count your blessings on one hand." Boiled Frogs by Alexisonfire


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

"I like big butts and I cannot lie"


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 14, 2011)

"Spitting blood in the face of God"
"Money, I'm spellbound by your power"
"I belive in Bilbo Baggins"


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2011)

"My name is Skrillex. My name is Skrillex. My name is Skrillex. My name is Skrillex. My name is Skrillex. My name is Skrillex. My name is Skrillex. My name is ÏŸÆ˜#####%%%%==6x[[[[[[][[â†‘[[][["


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2011)

7 am waking up in the morning. Gotta be fresh, gotta go downstairs.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 14, 2011)

"A friend in need's a friend indeed.  A friend with weed is better. A friend with breasts and all the rest, a friend who's dressed in leather."

"Leaves are falling all around, It's time I was on my way. Thanks to you, I'm much obliged for such a pleasant stay."




Takun said:


> 7 am waking up in the morning. Gotta be fresh, gotta go downstairs.



I believe the first lines to that song are: 

"(Yeah, Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ark)
Oo-ooh-ooh, hoo yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah, yeah, yeah"


----------



## Isen (Oct 14, 2011)

"Swing
 like a chariot at the trumpet call
when we're all unsaved."
Page France- Chariot

"The city called me so I came
It isn't mine to question what it said"
Emmy the Great- City Song

"Well, Cowboy Dan's a major player in the cowboy scene.
He goes to the reservation, drinks and gets mean"
Modest Mouse- Cowboy Dan

"I was in heaven, I was in hell
Believe in neither
But fear them as well"
Modest Mouse-Doin' the Cockroach


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2011)

Isen said:


> "Swing
> like a chariot at the trumpet call
> when we're all unsaved."
> Page France- Chariot
> ...



Spent 18 hours waiting stoned for space
I spent the same 18 hours in the same damn place
I'm on a road shaped like a figure 8
I'm going nowhere, but I'm guaranteed to be late

Interstate 8.  Bam :3


----------



## Isen (Oct 14, 2011)

Takun said:


> Spent 18 hours waiting stoned for space
> I spent the same 18 hours in the same damn place
> I'm on a road shaped like a figure 8
> I'm going nowhere, but I'm guaranteed to be late
> ...


THIS PLANE IS DEFINITELY CRASHING
DUNNA DUNNA DUNNA DUNNAAA DUNNA DUNNA DUNNA DUNNAAA


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 15, 2011)

Reptile x12
R-r-r-r-reptile
Reptile x8

Flawless victory

(Incomprehensable) x4

Whoopee

Reptile x3

FINISH HIM

Oh hahaha

Aaahhh

Fatality-tality-tality


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 15, 2011)

"Whoa-oh-whoa-oh-oh-oh! (x2)
You know you love me you know you care."


----------



## Larry (Oct 15, 2011)

"GOT ALL THE BLACK BITCHES MAD CAUSE MY MAIN BITCH VANILLA" -French by Tyler, The Creator.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 15, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Whoa-oh-whoa-oh-oh-oh! (x2)



It's actually x3 :V


----------



## Elim Garak (Oct 15, 2011)

"It's been a long road getting from there to here"

"Somewhere beyond the sea, Somewhere waiting for me, My lover stand on golden sand and watches the ships that go sailin'"

"I want to believe in myself once again, so I dream of man who's hopes never end"

"It's 9 O clock on a saturday..."

"Und weil der Mensch ein Mensch ist,
drum braucht er was zum Essen, bitte sehr!"


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you know that there are people in the world, annoyed with all the other people in the world? and of all these angry people in the world, I am the angriest boy


B)


----------



## Vega (Oct 15, 2011)

"Say say my playmate 

Wont you lay hands on me 

Mirror my malady 

Transfer my tragedy" 


"All the world's cowardly monkeys

Are caught up in a game they'll never finish"


"The wind slowly passes through a familiar town

Two people walk at the same pace as usual 

After fooling around and laughing I saw 

that mature gaze I'd never seen before"


Bonus points if you know what each song is.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

Revival


----------

